# GTX-650 vs GT-640



## EvanK

Hey, guys,

I'm going do be building a new machine for video editing, photo editing and light gaming in the near future, and I'm wondering what video card would suit me best.

Being primarily used for video editing, I'm not looking to spend too much on a GPU, as most work done with Premiere and Photoshop is CPU/RAM intensive.  However, having a GeForce GPU is a must, as all Adobe CS programs are optimized for NVidia GPUs.

Anyways, would the 650 be overkill?  Is the 640 even overkill? Here in Canada there's a $20 price difference for most manufacturers, but I'm not sure if it's worth it as (at least from what I've read), the differences are minute.

Also, I've read that the 650 is oddly enough Mini-HDMI only, which is a bit strange.  I'd be running 2 monitors, so how difficult and costly would it be to get adapters, and and is there an effect on performance?

I'm open to any GPUs from NVidia under $120, any suggestions?

Thanks,
-Evan


----------



## jonnyp11

if you're open to refurbs this kills everything else at that price point, old doesn't mean weak at all and really the 640 and 650 and weak as hell

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130753


----------



## EvanK

I'd definitely be open to refurbs, but what kind of warranties do they come with?

Also, how are the 640 and 650 "weak"?  They must have some advantages over the older models.


----------



## jonnyp11

None that i know of, they cant game for crap, and idk what the warranty is on those other than like a 30 day return or something.


----------



## EvanK

Okay, that's something to consider.

I also noticed that the 280 doesn't include an HDMI port.  how would I go about hooking my HD monitor up to it, is it as simple as getting an adapter and plugging it in?


----------



## jonnyp11

What does you monitor have, dvi carries hd signal too.


----------



## kdfresh09

a gtx 650 will be fine for your level of gaming, and for your budget, you cant really get much better.  i know the 650 is better than the 550, and the 550 games okay, so for light gaming like you, it shoulf do well.  you should be able to hook up 2 screens no problem.  the card will come with dvi to vga adaptors, and it should have an hdmi out, so you shouldnt need to buy any adaptors to hook up both your screens.  if you want better gaming performance than the 650, and your wanting to stay with nvidia for CS purposes, then you are going to have to pretty much double your budget.


----------



## jonnyp11

by passmark the 550ti is better, looking at the specs, the 550 has a bigger bus, higher bandwidth, and some other better stuffs, although the 650 has pcie3, more shaders, and higher clocks (mostly), i think the 550ti will still come out better in many area but overall it is hard to tell, but the 650 isn't near twice the power of a 640

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/541?vs=612


----------

